# Tour of CA - Picture Thread



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prologue in Sacramento*

The rain held off until Levi finished the race - just in time. My son and I spent 20 minutes waiting for Lance to come out of the Astana bus, but no luck, watched Chris warm up instead. 

Some pictures for your enjoyment. Always amazes me how close you can get to the pros....

*Levi*

















*Lance*









*Floyd up close*









*Hincapie*









*Basso*









*Vandevelde*









*Boonen*



















*Ouch (Floyd) n Rock Racing*









*Team Highroad*









*Miscellaneous...*










*Lance's bike*








*
Another Trek - nice paint*


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

levi's tt machine is fugly.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

Zman










Basso









Landis









Cancellara









Lance


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a few. I shot everyone today, from 10:30am on..


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Here some more.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sensational pictures! Man oh man.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

nice photos guys!


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Im from ROSEVILLE your pics make me homesick nice job.


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Great photos. We'll miss the Tour de Georgia this year, so I'll live vicariously through these pics!


----------



## Nashua (Aug 1, 2007)

Incredible! nice work!


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Couple more, and a link to some more, I will be putting more up as I head to a couple more stages.

https://www.desmo13.exposuremanager.com/g/amgen_2009


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

*Great pics*

Thanks to all for sharing those. Great photos, keep them coming


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

nicks2192 said:


> levi's tt machine is fugly.


Funny,and I was thinking how much I liked it! Eye of the beholder and all that I guess.

JSR


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

What's up with the Liquigas guy on a road bike? Must be a fit issue or something. I dig Levi's machine too. Always like the blue/gold color combo.


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pics!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Cool pics!! Crazy how far Fabian's hands are ... they're practically even with the leading edge of his front tire.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

nrs-air said:


> What's up with the Liquigas guy on a road bike? Must be a fit issue or something. I dig Levi's machine too. Always like the blue/gold color combo.


All of Liquigas shown on the TV coverage, with the exception of Basso were on their road bikes.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*sweet pics!*

It's really exciting to see all these guys racing on US soil. Looks like Cancellara got his 1.2 seconds in that corner-pretty impressive staying in position through that corner with debris on the road!


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

JSR said:


> Funny,and I was thinking how much I liked it! Eye of the beholder and all that I guess.
> 
> JSR


I like Levi's TT paint as well. I guess the Bear is a tribute to Cali? Anything more to it than that?

Nice pics boys and girls, thanks much for sharing.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

I posted these in another thread but I thought this would be a good place to put them as well. Taken at the first turnaround on Capital Avenue during the prologue.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet Pics! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

So will I go faster on my next TT if I have my mouth open?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tugboat said:


> All of Liquigas shown on the TV coverage, with the exception of Basso were on their road bikes.


If you're not the team's "GC person," you don't really _need_ a badass TT machine.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Stage 1 Howell Mt Rd.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Cycle Jim : awesome pics dude - damn these are great!*

Cycle Jim : awsoem pics dude - damn these are great!



cyclejim said:


> I posted these in another thread but I thought this would be a good place to put them as well. Taken at the first turnaround on Capital Avenue during the prologue.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks. Here are some more shots from Stage 1, mostly just the sights seen before the stage started....


















































































More to come...


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Holy Leg definition batman:


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

*Close up of Lance*

Close up of Lance in stage 2.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

very impressed ......... great shots folks..........amazing


----------

